# Setting back when tied



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I do not know how to deal with this from personal experience, but a lot of people swear by a tying gizmo called a "Blocker ring", which is used to give some resistance to the leadrope, but will also have some give if the hrose panics.
Do a search here, 'cause there are tons of threads on this topic.

Horse won't stay tied up
Horse pulls back when tied,
etc.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I also second the Blocker Tie ring. Clinton Anderson slaps his name on it and sells it as the "Aussie Tie Ring." You can buy the actual Blocker Tie Ring from Valleyvet.com for cheaper if you wish. I like it bc it was different levels that you can adjust the horse to, and it can be moved and used inside/outside trailers and such. 

I also swear by a high picket line. My farrier suggested it to me several years ago, and I always teach new/young horses to stand tied that way. I just have a cotton rope strung between two trees and tie on to that. If the horse pulls and falls down, it can hop right back up. (I had a horse scar her face pretty badly from falling, getting stuck, and scraping her face on a tree. Very scary for me at the time since I was only 14.) They can still move around. You don't have to use trees either, just something that is high enough and has space in between for a horse. 

I actually separate one mare to feed and tie her onto the picket line. I give her enough slack to get her head down, but it's perfect as she can't step over her lead line. She can still move around, but can't go anywhere. 

Another thing I have found is that the nylon halters are easier for a horse to learn to pull against and break. If you buy a rope halter with the knot pressure points, your horse may learn to move off that pressure and not pull against it.

Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

I never tie a horse but if you have to blocker tie rings are good.

If it is that the horse has learned escape is possible then you need to break that pattern but in a safe way.

One way (flooding) is to take a long line (say 20 foot+) and loop it around a gate post or rail 2 or 3 times. This will act as a brake (the more times you wrap it the harder it is to pull.)

You hold the other end, and of course one end is connected to the halter.

Now get the horse to move away - spook or whatever. The horse can pull all it likes, and it will be able to move back some distance, but it still ends up tied. Then you pull them forward again and repeat. Its safer than risking a broken neck by tieing fixed and leaving.

The downside is obviously the horse is bracing so watch for muscle stiffness etc, but if needs be........


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My horse pulled out a whole pipe line before because he freaked out. The only thing I can safely tie him too is the big tree in the pasture from a cable tied over a high branch. He has no problems with that, but god forbid if he's tied at nose level. He just fights it until he either breaks the halter or wears himself out. Is the blocker tie ring worth the money?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked it....I also like a high picket line. There is a CA video that shows how the ring works and training a horse to it. 
Here is where I bought mine from
Blocker Tie Ring II (Equine - Supplies Tack - Halters Leads - Trailer Cross Ties)


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My mare breaks everything, she's broke two halters, two leadrope snaps, one leadrope snapped in half! And she's bent the metal tie ring multiple directions lol. Oh and broke my long line (way the only thing I had to tie with at the time) >.< Needless to say, she doesn't get tied too often. I like holding her because she doesn't spook when she feels pressure. But when I DO tie, I use a string halter because she can't break it as easy. I knew a stout 14 hand paint mare who was tied to a cedar post (horizontal) about five inches in diameter,she set back and snapped it nearly in half. Like it was barley held together lol. And it was new wood, not old weathered or anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The Blocker Tie Ring is absolutely worth the money. Stop tying your horse solid, and certainly don't let her fight it out....not safe. She may already have damaged her neck with all the pulling.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a bunch of these tie rings. I swear by them. I have two on every hitching post and I used them inside and outside my trailer when going trail riding. 

They are worth the money for sure.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

My boy used to wreck all halters, rip down fences, whatever you would tie him to. I got him a rope halter and now he respects pressure by looking for the release, instead of trying to destroy the source of pressure. 

Never using nylon again!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Blocker tie rings are worth 100% of the investment! After my mare pulled twice I knew that I had to find a solution or it would continue to get worse, and the tie ring solved the problem.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the high line for the youngster's myself, however, for some of the older horses I've gotten with bad habits I do it a bit old school.
I take a big old innertube and a big old tree. Put a no pull halter with fleece on top to help protect and tie with a secure slip knot. I use two lead ropes, one connected to the no pull and one to the regular ring so all the pressure isn't just on the no pull.
Leave them there with frequent checking (I can see it out my window). Not only do they tie after that but actually lead better also. No injuries to me or the horse.
I remember one place I worked at... they had a three year old who liked to flip himself. So one day they placed climbing rope up a light pole. Use a couple snaps and a no pull halter. He was a nice riding horse after that day (I know because I was the one they threw on him).


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Blocker tie rings are TRAINING TOOLS. They should be used to get a horse more comfortable with tying and then you should start tying like any other horse.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have an old 'Be Nice Halter' we have to hunt up and dust off every once in a while. It is a type of 'war bridle'. It hurts when the horse pulls back and releases instantly when the horse comes forward, so it trains the horse to not pull back.

I have not had a serious pull-back horse since I quit training for the public and that was before Tie Blocker Rings came along. I would probably buy one if I had a serious puller now.

But, one of the reasons I do not have halter pullers and breakers is because I use strong rope halters, good nylon lead-ropes with 5 inch 'bull-snaps' and have several un-breakable places to tie that are ALL HIGHER THAN A HORSE'S WITHERS. All of these tie places have a permanent nylon rope with a bull snap, so I can just snap a horse up to any of them and know that it will not break. 

Have you ever heard the old saying "Good fences make good neighbors!"?

Well, "Good halters and good lead-ropes make horses with good stable manners!"


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My horse will pull until either the halter or himself breaks. A halter I can replace. My horse I can't. But I'm going to try the blocker ring and see if that works with him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

